# f2s ft-login problem...



## d-beam (25. Oktober 2001)

wie logge ich mich mit einem ftp-prog bei f2s ein?
mein benutzername ist d-beam
...danke!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Oktober 2001)

Hallo d-beam,

ich hatte mich früher auch mal bei http://www.f2s.com angemeldet. Allerdings war die Geschwindigkeit so schlecht, dass ich danach zu einem kostenpflichtigen Anbieter gewechselt bin - aber egal.

Eigentlich müsstest du, sofern die Anmeldung erfolreich war, eine eMail mit dem Benutzernamen, Passwort, FTP-Server-Adresse, Perl-Pfad, etc. zugeschickt bekommen haben. Wenn du dich vorhin erst angemeldet hast, wirst du wohl erst morgen freigeschaltet. Letzteres war der FAQ von f2s zu entnehmen.


----------



## d-beam (27. Oktober 2001)

nein, ich meine mit dem ftp-programm


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Oktober 2001)

Welches Programm verwendest du denn?


----------



## d-beam (30. Oktober 2001)

das spielt doch keine rolle, aber es ist trellian-ftp oder so...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Oktober 2001)

Häh? Wo ist dann das Problem? Kennst du den Benutzernamen, das PW nicht oder weißt du nicht, was du im FTP-Programm anklicken musst?!?!?!?


----------



## Quentin (31. Oktober 2001)

connect auf: ftp.d-beam.f2s.com
username: d-beam
password: kenn ich nicht  sollte halt logischerweise dein pwd sein

nicht vergessen, als remote directory http://www.d-beam.f2s.com angeben (also das er gleich auf den ordner http://www.d-beam.f2s.com geht nach dem connect) sonst funktionierts nicht


hth


----------



## d-beam (6. November 2001)

yo, danke. genau das wollt ich haben...


----------

